# The 40K Team (The fun stuff!)



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

The Strike Cruiser ‘Pity the Fool’ glided out of the warp with the ease and precision expected of an Astartes Strike Cruiser. Inquisitor Seraphim Typhus sat on a raised platform in the chair that normally would have been reserved for the Space Marine Captain commanding the vessel. There were no Space Marines, and indeed there hadn’t been for some time since Sera and her team had ‘requisitioned’ the craft. The female Inquisitor watched out of the viewing windows that dominated the forward most part of bridge as the vessel glided to a stop in orbit around the planet Rednic. The support crew manning the bridge continued to mill about as Sera mused silently about the task at hand.

The team had been called to Rednic after rumors of Chaos taint had been filtered through the astropath channels. When a unit of Imperial Guard soldiers were sent to investigate, their Commissar’s head was the only thing that managed to make it back with their Imperial Cruiser. Rednic sat far enough away that sending an entire Company of Space Marines seemed a waste of resources, and the threat of Chaos taint hadn’t exactly been confirmed, since there were not ritualistic markings or burns or the like on the severed head. It was just lopped off. For all Sera knew, the Guard unit could have killed the man themselves and were taking a vacation from their duties. Either way, heresy at the very least was involved.

Inquisitor Typhus rose from her seat and approached the communications operator she’d picked up from an Imperial Guard unit. The man hadn’t had much in the way of things to do while they were in the warp, but he still manned his station dutifully. It was one of many reasons why Sera kept him around.

“Mr. Spud,” The Inquisitor said as she ran her long, gloved fingers over the comm operator’s shoulders, “Kindly call the team down to the armory for me. I believe it’s time we got to business.”

“Yes, my Lady!” Spud yelped as the Inquisitor rubbed his shoulders.

“That’s a good lad,” Sera smirked as she headed out of the bridge.

“This is the bridge speaking,” Spud said after flipping a switch to raise the entire Strike Cruiser on the vox network, “All ground team members are ordered to the armory for a departure brief. Repeating; all ground team members are ordered to the armory for a departure brief. That is all.”

***

Sera was the first one in the armory, which gave her ample time to tuck the many small knives she normally carried into their hidden pockets, as well as the time she needed to gather the various digital weapons that she wore as jewelry just in case she needed them. At her hip sat the Inferno pistol that had burned more than a few heretics and demons in her lifetime, as well as the powered rapier that had slain more than few creatures since she’d ‘liberated’ it from its former master. 

With most of her team scattered through many different parts of the Strike Cruiser, it wasn’t a shock to Sera that she had a small wait. The armory was, after all, just in front of the rear hanger bay. If she had to guess, her Tau operative would likely be the first to arrive since he did so love to stay close to the grease and grim of the hanger. But she’d been wrong about that before, and mused quietly to herself while she waited for the team to arrive.

***

ALL: Each of you are scattered around the cruiser doing whatever it is you do while you’re bored and waiting for the next mission. Feel free to touch on what it was you just got interrupted in doing and do engage in some small talk before everyone gets into the armory.

NOTE: No one has any weapons outside the armory, so you will need to gear up there while you chat with Sera and the others.


----------



## kfish153 (Apr 27, 2012)

Athuir looked up after he heard the announcement and sighed he was having a pleasant dream about his child hood on Antioch it was one of the few good memories he had and always hated to be shaken out of it but he had a job to do and the job came first , he stood up and walked over to the dire sword sitting on the table and looked at it checking it was perfectly sharp, as usual it was. he looked around for the scraps of his medical kit finding bits and pieces all over the place he put them all in a bag and donned camouflage Armour , attached the dire sword to his belt ..... he could still feel his brothers essence inside it..... and started to slowly make his way towards the armory , what would it be this time he asked him self, whatever it was someone is going to get hurt and he needed to be there to keep that to a minimum. when he reached the armory the only person there was Sera he gave her a polite nod and walked over the table where the few weapons he owned were sitting on the table he attached the two shuriken pistols to his wrists , made sure he had plenty of clips then walked over to the nearest seat and sat down brooding once again.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Spiltpaw looked up whilst eating. He never ate with anyone only in a corner in the cafe (not sure what its called). He sighed and got up, he walked towards where the armory was. 

A few minutes later he arrived and looked around, it seemed only Athuir and Seraphim were here. Spiltpaw politely saluted to both then walked over to where his weapons and armor is. He put on his Pure Black Carapace armor. Then picked up his bolt pistol. Then finally looked over his assortments of daggers. He took his two favourite ones. They were so sharp even the slightest touch would make to bleed.

When all set up Spiltpaw leapt onto the lowest beam in the armory and sat in a crouch and prone position... Waiting for the others. He liked it up there, he could listen to the conversations, but he never added anything to the conversations. This was mainly because he was forgotten when he was up there. It didn't help he was so quiet.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Alexander was crouched, meditating, when the loudspeacker called him to the armoury. Alexander came round quickly and got to his feet. Looking around for amoment he picked up his cloak and left the room.

When Alexander walked into the armoury he saw that three other members of the squad were there. His "leader" Inquisitor Sera. The depressed Eldar and in the beams above them a shadowed figure that could only be Splitpaw. Alexander met eyes with Sera before striding across the room to where his pride and joy rested. Alexander looked down with a sigh at the beautiful weapon before. Alexander slowly lifted the storm bolter and his hands roamed over its familiar frame. Alexander turned and sat down before laying down his gun again and lifting the chainsword he also carried. He slid this into the scabbard on his back and pulled the clip from his gun. He then proceeded to load and reload his gun continuasly, waiting for the other members of his team to arrive.


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Fi was working with Snotroc, Snotrag and Snotrokkit on his latest 'toy'. The massive weapon sat on a stand facing the firing range of his 'testing area' and he was just about to fire when the announcement rang over the PA. "Oh well," he said "she can wait for one more go." He covered his ears, and the Grots did likewise. "3...2...1... FIRE!" he yelled, and Snotrokkit slapped a large red button on the console. A massive boom rolled around the chamber and the solid plascrete target was instantly vapourised. Satisfied with his job, he walked out, motioning for the grots to follow.
Once he got to the armoury, he was unsurprised to see others already waiting for him. The firing range was at the other end of the ship, after all. He looked up and saw Spiltpaw gazing down at him. He threw an ornate bolt pistol up to him, trusting him to catch it. He had never missed yet. "Try this in the field for me please. Totally silenced, armour piercing bolts, only tiny amounts of spread and no recoil. Right, now what should i take?" He crossed the room to a small console built into the wall. He tapped a button and the wall retracted, revealing his many hours of work in the hangar - the Dreadsuit. The looks and jump pack of a Battlesuit, but with the size and strength of a Dreadnought. Of course it was fully customisable, as the masses of weapons lining the walls showed. He tapped buttons on console, muttering under his breath as robotic arms whirred about carrying out his orders. "Now, let me see, i want a pair of wrist mounted fusion blasters, and i will have shoulder mounted missile pods. Now a pair of Shortswords should do the trick, yes. Open Sesame!" The pilot capsule hissed open before Fi got inside and tapped the button to seal it. Testing the balance of the shortswords (and almost decapitating Sera in the progress) he asked "So who are we beating up today? Doubtless some idiots who forgot to broadcast a polite reply for help and instead broadcasted the !!!EMERGENCY!!!EMERGENCY!!! mode, I'm sure." "Urm, Boss? Da humie big boss-lady wa gonna tell ya that by da soundsa dat pinger" Snotroc said nervously, knowing full well what was going to happen. It happened. Snotrag marched over and gave him a solid kick to the rear. "Youse never questions da Boss! Da boss is always wright an' you knows it cos' he killed da old Boss but not us." "Right!" yelled Fi. "Unless you both stop it right now, Snotrokkit gets to drive and you two are on engine duty!" The fighting stopped instantly. "Good, now be quiet." He turned to the others. "Who are we waiting for now?"


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

As Fi walked in, he spotted Spiltpaw sitting on the beams staring at him. Spiltpaw smiled and thought *Maybe Fi might become a good friend soon, maybe even open me up and ill start speaking more.* 

Then Fi passed up a new bolt pistol. Spiltpaw caught it as usual. Spiltpaw loved trying out Fi's new weapons it makes him smile when there are different ways to assassinate the heretics. Fi said "Try this in the field for me please. Totally silenced, armour piercing bolts, only tiny amounts of spread and no recoil." Spiltpaw replied "Don't worry I will, you know I will and to good measure."


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

"Eighty-eight... gruh eighty-nine... grrrn... ninety..."
Up, trunk-twist, punch, down, up, opposite twist, off-hand punch, down...
Drake repeated the set to the cheers and catcalls of the other gym-goers. He'd been caught halfway through one of his clan's more elaborate exercises, suspended by his knees from a pull-up bar. Quickly a small crowd had gathered and someone had shouted out the bet; a week's dessert rations for a hundred repetitions.
He raised himself back up for the penultimate rep when the loudspeaker, conveniently placed by his ear, went off. The inhumanly loud static screech caused him to flinch away in surprise, his weight shifted and the next thing he knew he'd collapsed on top of one of the cheering Imperials beneath him. Standing and sheepishly helping the downed man to his feet he caught the final part of the message; "...Repeating; all ground team members are ordered to the armoury for a departure brief. That is all."
Saying his goodbyes, Drake made a quick stop for a rushed shower before leaving the training facilities. He'd learned quickly that he got enough ribbing for being a feral-worlder without adding to the issue with 'poor hygiene'. The stories of 'warding off passing demons' had not been received well when he was in the Guard and he had no intention of a repeat performance here. 
His fatigues went on quickly, followed by his combat cloak and boots. He checked himself over in the locker's mirror as he finished: Yellow eyes stared back at him from within an angular visage, whilst messy, dark spikes of hair swept back from his face like a hedgehog caught in a hurricane. He gave his face another fierce rubdown with the towel before shutting the empty locker and setting off for the armoury at a light jog, almost as an afterthought he dropped the towel in a laundry chute on the way out.
A surprisingly short jog later and he pulled up just short of the armoury doors. He stepped through, nodding and giving a smile as he saw the others had beaten him there.
Splitpaw was looking over a fancy-looking gun, one Drake hadn't seen him with before, from his usual place in the rafters and Fi was having some fun in his mech whilst his three pets scampered and argued by his feet. He steered clear of the battle-suit out of a primal sense of self preservation. He spotted Alex habitually loading and unloading his stormbolter, and a lanky brooding figure that could only be Athuir. Inquisitor Sera smiled at him and he gave a respectful nod in return as he made his way towards a section of weapon racks that had been designated 'his'. They were rather bare compared to the wide selections the others boasted.
First he picked out a compact shotgun, unmodified, one of three hanging from the rack, and gave it a quick check over before sheathing it in a quick release holster at his waist. Next came a combat knife, standard issue, which went into it's own sheath after an almost as equally redundant examination. What came next was his first piece of unusual equipment; round, large and painted a matte-camoflage, Drake's shield was a rare sight to many on a battlefield, but not nearly so rare as his final weapon. What looked to be a small metal cudgel was in fact Drake's pride and joy, a tribute to the mythical ancestor of his tribe, the Ruyi Staff. He lifted it down from it's special rack and slipped it up the sleeve of his cloak, inside the special sheathe he'd had sewn in to the sleeve's lining. The shield was quickly slung onto his back and it's familiar weight was a small comfort to the man. He nodded to Sera to indicate he was finished with his preparations and settled down to await her instructions.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Arnie was sitting on the bed of his room, inspecting his arm dispassionately to check for signs of wear and tear when the speakers in his room crackled to life. 
“This is the bridge speaking, all ground team members are ordered to the armory for a departure brief. Repeating; all ground team members are ordered to the armory for a departure brief. That is all.”
Arnie rose smoothly off his bed and began to prepare himself. He slipped on his leather jacket, and then pulled his gloves over his hands. Few people realized the full extent of what he was. Arnie put on the mask that concealed the half of his face that was necrodermis, and, finally, put on his sunglasses before pushing open the door to his room and heading for the armory. 

Once he arrived, Arnie he gave a brief nod to everyone and made to his section of weapon rack. He pulled out his heavy melta and began to run a systematic check of all its parts, carefully though, for it was plasma, and plasma could potentially destroy his necrodermis limbs. He glanced around a couple of times at his team, checking to make sure they were safe. While he wasn't paticularly emotional, He realized that if this team were to fall apart, he would likely be cut apart for studies. On an emotional level, he cared about his team. They were like him, misfits and outcasts, who needed a home and direction.


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Takar was sitting in his room, reading _Tactica Astartes_ when the intercom crackled into life, he was summoned to the armoury, _"Yes! Tactics and fighting!"_ he thought, his stomach growled, _"I've probably got time to go and get something to eat though..."_ he got up and headed for the Mess hall and passed the short haired blonde guy in the corridor, his name was Spitter or something, and nodded at him, the man acknoleged his existance but that was about it. Takar entered the hall a couple minutes later, went to the food and made himself a cheese and ham sandwich. He was about to sit down when he looked at the timepiece on the wall, it had been 10 minutes since the message! "oh crap!" he exclaimed and ran out of the room.

He got into the armoury two or three minutes later and sawthat nearly everyone was there, Sera looked up as he entered and raised an eyebrow, damn she was good looking. "Better late than never!" he said and went to his section on the wall ignoring everyone but Sera. He pressed in a code and a man sized rectange slid behind the wall, framed in the lit space was his armour, his two curved power blades and in a drawer underneath his plasma gun. He clamped his shin and lower arm armour over his camo tech-trousers and black, lycro-like shirt respectivly. he lowered his chest plate and shoulder armour over his head. He pulled on his gloves and put on his utility belt, mag-locked his blade scabbards to it and slung his powered down plasma gun over his back. he grinned to himself, it felt good to be going back to the field. He turned round and said; "So what's the plan Stan, well, Ser- Alexander!?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Alexander reamined fixated with his gun as the rest of the squad slowly assembled in the armoury and armed themselves. But when he heard his name he could not resist looking up. To his amazement he saw a face he recognized well. Standing by his now empty weapons cupboard, fully armoured and holding his trusted two power blades, was none other than Takar. Takar had been the tactician for Alexanders regiment upon . Seeing him here was an immense shock to Alexander as he had no idea that Takar was on this ship, let alone on the ground team. Alexander carefully lay down his storm bolter before walking over to Takar.


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Fi could not get the feeling out of his head that he was forgetting something. The grots where all here, his dreadsuit gave green lights all round and everything was normal. Then it hit him. Of course! "Arnie, i completely forgot!" he cried. He held his swords over his back and to his satisfaction they clamped on and stayed there. He then hefted up a small containment core. "This little baby is for you. They plug in the same place as the standard containment cores, but it has a subtle difference. It's based upon our necron friends' Hyperstone Maze, although in fragmented form. The shot basically transports it's target into the maze, leaving only a small capsule full of energy behind. This thing could take out a titan if you hit a joint. It only carries enough shards for a single shot though. Oh, and if you use it, brace youself. There is enough kickback to take any normal arm right off, but due to your... difference, i reckon you could handle it. Have fun!" He put the core in his hand and walked off to try and stop Snotroc and Snotrag from having yet another argument.


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

"how the hell...?" takar began, "but you deserte-" He tried again, but the Inquisitor interrupted...


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

"To have faith is to have purpose, and purpose in life is what defines a man, and makes him steadfast and resolute."

The sound of steel impacting on flesh.

"There may be strength in faith, but a man cannot rely on faith to protect him."

A clatter of limbs and armour.

"Really? There are documented cases of a holy force inspiring men, even protecting them physically. The Saints are proof of that surely?"

Padded feet rushing across the floor.

"Miracles are few, and deaths are many, do all those who die lack faith?"

A sharp intake of breath and whoosh of air.

"No. The God-Emperor is almighty in his wisdom, should he allow the faithful to die it must be for a purpose."

A brief pause.

“He didn’t save you.”

There was a harsh blair of static from the comms system and the combat servitors shut down automatically at the message that followed, “All ground team members are ordered to the armory for a departure brief. Repeating; all ground team members are ordered to the armory for a departure brief. That is all.”

Opal sighed, the cavernous training hanger was empty but for the two of them. It was better that way, Haston tended to get frustrated when things didn't go quite his way and when he was angry it was quite a terrifying sight. For others, it wasn't really a sight for her strictly speaking. Her eyes were covered by a simple strip of red silk, marring her otherwise distinguished face and concealing the high cheekbones that made the family resemblance between her and her brother so obvious. She stood, gathering her robes about her, the fabric flowing around her gracefully. She walked over to the door, waiting for her brother as he finished shutting down the servitors and walked over to join her, proffering his arm. She linked with him and together they exited the training hanger.

They entered the armoury together, moving over to the locked cabinets that held their weaponry. Once armed they turned for the briefing, they were more than ready.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

"To have faith is to have purpose, and purpose in life is what defines a man, and makes him steadfast and resolute."

The sound of steel impacting on flesh.

"There may be strength in faith, but a man cannot rely on faith to protect him."

A clatter of limbs and armour.

"Really? There are documented cases of a holy force inspiring men, even protecting them physically. The Saints are proof of that surely?"

Padded feet rushing across the floor.

"Miracles are few, and deaths are many, do all those who die lack faith?"

A sharp intake of breath and whoosh of air.

"No. The God-Emperor is almighty in his wisdom, should he allow the faithful to die it must be for a purpose."

A brief pause.

“He didn’t save you.”

I left the training cage as the servitors shut down. The harsh blast of static annoyed me and I felt my fists clench almost imperceptibly. Then the static hiss faded and the words were heard. “All ground team members are ordered to the armoury for a departure brief. Repeating; all ground team members are ordered to the armoury for a departure brief. That is all.”

My sister sighed. To me, the sound seemed almost too loud due to the emptiness of the usually bustling training hall. Not that the fact that it was empty was very bad. It was certainly safer for other people. The only person I had yet to cause damage to when angry was my sister, Opal. I would never harm her. I tapped the authorisation code into the side of the practice cage and the lower half sank into the floor while the upper half retracted into the ceiling. The servitors were then returned to their sockets along the wall. I walked to the door where Opal waited and held out my arm. She took it and we walked to the armoury together.

My sister received smiles but the people parted before me like a wave. I was not in the least bit surprised. I was quite possibly the most intimidating person onboard. I appeared weak, an easy target. Not so. I was a psyker, as was my sister. But while hers were telepathic I was a Delta level telekine, a truly scary amount of psychic power. My sister was level Gamma and should have been terrifying but her powers were focussed on the manipulation of the mind and she rarely used them. Opal was too kind, too generous. I had learnt early on that life is cruel and that to survive in a cruel world one must be cruel. Looking after Number 1 was the most important thing in my life yet curiously, Number 1 was not me. I turned and smiled at Opal for it was she who I cared more about than myself.

We entered the armoury and I split off from my sister, moving over to my locker. I stood before it and unlocked it. I dropped my laspistols into their holsters and slid my kineblades into their sheaths concealed all over my body. And I did all this without touching anything. I turned, ready to hear what Seraphim had to say 

I saw Fi walking off to stop 2 of his Gretchen helpers from arguing. I spared him the trouble by grabbing them both with my mind and forcing them apart. They turned on me, sneers on their faces and I silenced them with a glare that could have halted a titan in its tracks...


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Arnie nodded to Fi in thanks and continued to focus on checking his multi-melta. When he was done, he put the multi-melta back and focused on checking his other weapons. While he was checking his rocket launcher, The teams two Psykers, Opal and Haston, entered the armory. Arnie knew that they would feel him, even though his Limiter was currently active. His anti-psyker powers was one of the reasons Arnie was always an outcast. Even normal people felt uncomfortable, and he was given a wide birth by psykers. However, with the limiter, he could pretend to be a bit more normal. He glanced up at them, his emotions well concealed.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Inquisitor Typhus leaned up against her storage locker and gave it three sharp taps, her little signal that she was starting their briefing. When the room settled down, and all eyes were on her, Sera sucked in a breath and began to address the reason they were about to make planet fall.

“Thank you for coming so quickly,” the woman said with a bit of a smirk, “Now that we’re all here I will tell you why we are in the backwaters of the Imperium. First and foremost, we’re going to be landing on a planet called Rednik, which just sounds backwater and filthy… So make sure when we leave you wipe your feet off before getting back in the Thunderhawk.”

The second the Inquisitor mention the Thunderhawk, Sera could see Fi’s lips tighten into a pout, “Yes, we’re using Imperial landing craft this time.”

With that bit of business complete, the Inquisitor continued, “There were reports a few months ago that the forces of Chaos had started to whisper their dark promises to the population. A call was put out by the planetary governor for aid from one of the Imperial Guard units in the sector. The unit was dispatched, and only the head of the Commissar that led the unit came back. It makes a strong case for Chaos infestation, but I’m not convinced. No offense, Fi, but Tau have been spotted in a nearby sub-sector so it could well be just a defection. Either way, no one else is crazy enough to set foot on the planet. Once we’re off the ‘Fool’, we’ll head for the planetary capital. Whether we get shot at on the way down or not, I want you all to assume that everyone on the planet is a potential threat.”

Sera pushed herself off the locker and started strolling through the vacant space between the various benches that lined the compartment, “Until we know for sure they are hostile, however, I want you all to leave the killing to me. Any loyal citizen wouldn’t object or have any issues with me taking someone out for no real reason, but you might draw some ire. Hopefully we’ll figure this all out and be done in time for our evening meal… I hear they don’t even cook their grox properly. The Emperor knows I can’t stand poorly prepared meals…”

The woman sighed and shrugged her shoulders, “For now, that’s all I have. Any questions?”


==============================================================

Feel free to ask any relevant questions. I will update again somewhere around WED/THUR if there are no questions from the team, and if there are, I will reply as swiftly as I can with an update SUN/MON with our departure/planet fall.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Spiltpaw was taking a little snooze while they waited for the two psykers. Spiltpaw liked them. There was something... Ominous about them that he liked. Spiltpaw heard a tapping and awoke to find everyone was here and Sera was getting ready to annouce what they were waiting for

When the speech was over Sera had said 'Any questions?' Spiltpaw had a question. So he said 'Actually Seraphim I do have a question. I don't care much about killing unless it involves assassination. But my question is. Will I be able to do some sneaking around and breaking into buildings etc? It's been so boring on this ship.'


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

"Yes, my dear shadow, I know you like to gut people when they don't know you're there," the Inquisitor grinned, "I'm sure you'll have a chance to ply your skills, I just can't promise you when that will be. We're not entirely sure just who we're actually up against. I can't send you after someone if they aren't actually there, now can I?"

Sera continued walking until she reached the end of the armory and then turned around, "Anyone else?"


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Spiltpaw's face became a huge grin after hearing what Sera had called him 'my dear Shadow.' Spilt liked the sound of that name. His grin got even bigger when Sera had also said 'I'm sure you'll have a chance to ply your skills, I just can't promise you when that will be.' So Spiltpaw replied 'Goodie, can't wait to leave.'

Spiltpaw picked up his new gun and leapt off of the high beams he'd been sitting on and strode up to Seraphim's side ready to leave when she did, because he knew it would be rude to leave before the Inquisitor. So he stood waiting for anymore questions befor Sera left.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Rexus awoke with a major hangover "I didn't know imperial soilders could drink so much" he said aloud as his wolf, karis he had named him, lept aboard his bed and proceeded to lick his face. "good morning boy" rexus said as he proceeded to stroke his wolf. He laid back down as something was said over the loud speaker. Rexus put a pillow over his head and went back to sleep. After a unknown period of time he heard karis growling he shot up to see a imperial in the doorway "what do you want?" he asked grumpily his hangover still hadn't wore off. "you didn't hear the anouncement? all ground team members are going to the armoury!" the soilder shouted at him. Rexus eyes openned wide as he shot out of bed and pushed the imperial soilder out of the way and sprinted down the hall "crap at this rate I will miss them!" he cried as he sprinted as fast as he could through the maze of halls that made up the interior of the ship. The armoury door was insight but instaed of slowing down he barged strait through the door and fell to the ground! He put lifted his head up to see the rest of the Ground team and saw spiltpaw and the inquisitor seraphim on the ground "Oh crap I am so sorry". Rexus picked himself up and headed to his locker which responded to his genetic code. It openned up to reveal his two handed hammer,his armour and storm bolter. He put the armour on and put the hammer on his back and attached the bolter to his wrist. He turned to the rest of the team and said "so whats the plan?"


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Drake laughed good-naturedly as Rexus' charge downed both Splitpaw and Sera before standing and helping the pair to their feet. The burly space marine had just finished arming himself when they were all settled in again.
"So what's the plan?"
Drake turned, smiling and paraphrased; "The usual, get down there, find the chaotics, try to get a decent fight in before this lot shoot them all. Anything I missed Inquisitor?" The last he directed at Sera, an amused grin still playing across his face.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Arnie put on the pack for his multi-melta and grabbed the gun from its rack. He checked to make sure it was all ready. He hesitated and keyed a number into a special locker made for one of his deadliest weapons. as he finished putting in the code, the doors sprang open and Arnie pulled out his warscythe, a weapon he had taken with him after he had escaped the Necrons and kept ever since. Arnie gingerly closed the locker and walked over to the Inquisitor. "I am ready, ma'am." Arnie said quietly.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Rexus smiled at his partner Drake and proceeded to step next to sera "so the plan is again to be as crazy as normal and kill all the heretics because the normal imperials are too cowardly to fight and are not a high enough importance to send in marines so they send in us. well I hope these guys won't get shot down by you guys and actually get a fight out of them. Other then that lets get ready to go." In the doorway a whining sound was heard. He turned towards the door to see his wolf there. he came over and sat beside him "sir can he come with us on this mission or is it one where he stays back?"


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

'Damn, Space Wolf...' Spiltpaw grumbled. He smiled at Drake 'Thanks' Spiltpaw said as Drake helped him up. Spiltpaw turned and helped Drake give Sera a hand up. 'Seraphim may I ask why you were crazy enough to let a Space Wolf in this team?' Spiltpaw asked meekly, knowing he shouldn't ask these questions. 

Spiltpaw thought to himself *Wow... This is the first time I have said anything in a meeting, normally I grunt.*


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

"Right," Fi said. "Everyone ready? Then lets go!" Fi took off down the corridor towards the hangar bay, his voice echoing after him. "c'mon, you'll grow cobwebs standing around like this (HINT, HINT, JOLINETH)!" He poked his head back around the corner. "Dibs on piloting in the way! Last one to the Thunderhawk is a dead nutri-worm!" Their was a collective groan. Whilst Fi's piloting was ledgendary, and he had once (or he says he had) piloted a Manta Missile Destroyer through dozens of AA guns with only minor damage, he tended to fly like that all the time. Whatever. While this meant most of their few non-shielded flyers had little damage, it did not make riding a comfortable experiance, to say the least...


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

"I'll Take you up on that Fi!" Rexus shouted sprinting towards the hall but he stoped halfway to the door and turned around at inquisitor "I will take your silence as a yes that my wolf can come!" he turned and ran "Fi set up the wolf chair he be a coming." He stopped at his room and grabbed two bottles of beer his own special brand that could effect him and another for who felt like joining in his tradition of having a drink when he steps on a planet. He grabbed Karis and put the wolfs armour and sprinted towards the hanger.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

After Drake helped Spiltpaw up and they both helped Seraphim up, Spiltpaw slipped off unnoticeable and was hiding under the dark shadows of the Thunderhawk wing. He waited there on purpose because he knew someone would probably be impatient and head here... He was right not long waiting there he heard the shouts of Fi and Rexus, and the darn wolfs barking. 

"Dibs on piloting in the way! Last one to the Thunderhawk is a dead nutri-worm!" Rexus cried!

"I'll Take you up on that Fi!" Rexus shouted sprinting towards the hall but he stoped halfway to the door and turned around at inquisitor "I will take your silence as a yes that my wolf can come!" he turned and ran "Fi set up the wolf chair he be a coming."

As they charged up to see who gets to the Thunderhawk first, Spiltpaw strode out and put his whole body (or as much as he could) in the Thunderhawks doorway. "Stop" he said. "You two know the rules no one is aloud onboard transport of any kind before the Inquisitor! You two need to learn patience, if I didn't have patience I wouldn't be good at what I do. I have a saying you know. Patience is a virtue, those who are impatience..." He stopped and glared at Rexus and his wolf, which in turn growled at him. "Those who are impatience are the first ones on their death beds, or at the very least on a infirmary bed!"

Even though he was dwarfed by the giant Space Wolf and Fi, whom he liked, one because he was smart and two he gave Spiltpaw new guns to test out. He didn't back down, he wasn't afraid of a little sparring with the impatience.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I strode out of the armoury after Rexus, Fi and Spiltpaw.

I found the infiltrator confronting the Tau and the Space wolf in the corridor. "Stop" Spiltpaw said. "You two know the rules no one is aloud onboard transport of any kind before the Inquisitor! You two need to learn patience, if I didn't have patience I wouldn't be good at what I do. I have a saying you know. Patience is a virtue, those who are impatience..." He stopped and glared at Rexus and his wolf, which in turn growled at him. "Those who are impatience are the first ones on their death beds, or at the very least on an infirmary bed!"

I watched the infiltrator with some admiration. He was dwarfed by the giant space wolf. I drew on my power, felt the force of the warp sufuse my body and the air around me crackled to my wytch sight. Like him or not I agreed with Spiltpaw and should Rexus pick a fight then I would break it up. I felt Opal lay a hand on my shoulder and heard her voice in my head. _Leave them brother, just make sure no one is injured. _ Had it been anyone else I would have refused but since it was my sister I released the gathering power and it faded back into the warp. I then stepped up to stand beside Spiltpaw and my very presence seemed to bolster the Infiltrator’s statement.


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

"Aww c'mon Spiltpaw, lemme on, "Fi cried, "I want to drive and I'm not having anyone else do it. You all know I'm the best pilot here. Anyway, I want to run diagnostics and you know how much Sera hates waiting. I don't trust Imperial stuff." He raised his volice. "HEY, Machine Spirit, would you mind giving opening the doors please?" The Machine Spirit was only too happy to oblige,nobody else asked this nicely. The doors whirred open and the front hatch slammed down with a clang. Fi grinned. "So can I at least start loading the cargo bay?" Without waiting for an answer he stalked towards the front hatch, knowing full well if Spiltpaw was going to stop him he would do so long before he got on board. He had just seen the grots get on though, and they knew to set up the pilots area for him...


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Alexander raised his head from his gun as the others left the room. He smiled as the eager members of the squad rushed towards the Thunderhawk. He looked around before lifting his storm bolter and following the others at a relaxed pace.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

"If I were you Fi, I would get your grots off of the Thunderhawk. You really thought they could get on unnoticed. I'm the stealthiest person here and I notice everything. I may not be the leader, but I like to follow the rules and if need be I'll darn well enforce them. You can do all the diagnostics needed that you can do outside!" Spiltpaw said. "Oh and no offense, I have a lot of respect for you and everything, but I don't think you're that great a... Ermmm... Nevermind."

After speaking more than Spiltpaw had ever said, he crept into the shadows and followed Fi, whether he liked it or not. Spiltpaw was making sure Fi didn't try to sneak inside the Thunderhawk. Before Spiltpaw went he turned and nodded towards Haston as a thanks for backing him up. *If you're reading my mind, if thats possible thank you for helping* Spiltpaw thought. Then he left.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Drake smiled as the others raced out of the room, the sound of their shouts echoing back into the room from the corridor. He didn't see what the rush was, the pre-flight checks took ages. Instead he turned back to 'his' weapon racks and crouched down to the locker beneath them. Opening it he withdrew his carapace armour and quickly began fixing it in place beneath his cloak. The last item he removed from the locker was small and rather unnoticeable. He pressed his 'lucky charm' to his forehead in a moment of silent prayer. Finished, put it on and walked out, tucking the necklace of gator-hawk teeth beneath the collar of his cloak.

When he finally arrived at the hangar-bay he was met with an amusing sight. Fi and his grots were attempting to stealthily sneak aboard the ship. Unfortunately their amateurish attempts were being consistently thwarted by Splitpaw.

"Aren't you normally on the other side of this situation?" he joked to the infiltrator. He nudged a grot that was attempting to use him as cover with his foot. "Pack it in. Wait for Seraphim." He told it, before his face lit up in a smirk of realisation. "Hey, that rhymes!"

A voice spoke up behind him; "No it doesn't..."

OOC: Any who wants to jump in at that point feel free, if not I'll just get rid of the last sentence after the next person posts.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

“No, it doesn’t,” Seraphim said mirthlessly as she strolled past her eager team. The Inquisitor took a moment to caress the hull just outside of the loading ramp as she generally did before a mission. She’d worked with a Techpriest once that had been obsessed with Machine Spirits and the like. He’d rambled on for hours about how a little kindness shown to them could make all the difference in how the craft functioned. The Techpriest also went on to say that the Machine Spirits were all male as men waged war far more effectively. That was right before the Techpriest witnessed Sera tearing someone’s arm off in a fit of rage, of course. Nonetheless, Seraphim took the time to ply her feminine charms on the craft to make sure it was in good spirits before entering the craft and taking her seat up in the pilot cabin.

People could say what they wanted to about how disorganized and childish her team might be before a mission, but when they were minutes from takeoff, everyone stepped it up and got right to it. The supplies were loaded onto the Thunderhawk swiftly by Servitors, though the Gretchins did do their fair share of heavy lifting. The bickering that had been prevalent a moment ago had disappeared, replaced with a determined silence that bred efficiency and results. When everything was in order, Fi took his place at the pilot console and the Thunderhawk lifted off the hanger deck of the ‘Pity the Fool’.

The descent to the surface took a little more than ten minutes, the ride as bumpy as it ever was thanks to atmospheric turbulence. What did strike Sera was the absence of both vox chatter and anti-aircraft fire. Their Thunderhawk wasn’t outfitted with any special scramblers or other electronic warfare gear, and if Chaos had infested the planet, they would have certainly been fired upon in any other situation. It didn’t sit well with the Inquisitor at all.

Sera rose from her chair and placed a gloved hand on Fi’s shoulder, “Set us down as close to the Basilica Administratum as you can. Keep an eye out for garrison Valkyries and anything else that might think to intercept us on the way down.”

The Inquisitor didn’t wait for a response; she knew the Tau would do as she asked. The Inquisitor descended the small ladder down to the main hold where the rest of the team waited. All eyes turned her way as she headed down the ladder, and stayed glued to her as she approached the area the team was gathered in.

“Listen up, we’ve made it pretty much to the surface of this place without a single anti-air gun round being lobbed at us. This smacks of bizarre and I shouldn’t have to tell you that. If Chaos is indeed here, they are taking great pains to hide it. Splitpaw,” Sera said, turning to her infiltrator, “When we land, I want to you get inside the Basilica Administratum and see if you can find out who’s in charge. Relay anything you find to me through the vox. The rest of you, I want those of you with rifles to overtake a lookout point and start putting eyes on the city. If you see movement in our direction, I want bolter rounds in eye sockets before they get near enough to do the same. Everyone not putting bolts through skulls will harden the landing zone. I want barricades up and fighting positions made so we can defend the Thunderhawk if things go south until Splitpaw can make it back. Everyone clear?”

The bobbing of heads was all the team had time for before the Thunderhawk jolted from the impact of making a classic Fi landing.

“Sorry about the bump!” Fi yelled from the pilot cabin.

Sera just rolled her eyes and hit the loading ramp release and headed out onto a rather deserted landing pad.

=================================================================

ALL: We’ve made landfall. Grab your gear and start getting defenses ready.

Splitpaw: You’ll be getting a PM from me shortly regarding your little side mission.

If anyone has any questions or wants to inject a little action into things, PM me. Otherwise, nice and easy…


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Arnie swore as his head hit the seat in front of him, causing a loud clang and a dent in the seat in front. "Dammit Fi." Arnie muttered as he stood up, grabbing his warscythe and picking up his multi-melta from where it lay a few feet away. it looked slightly beat up, but was otherwise fine. "Fi, you scratched my multi-melta again." Arnie called as he gently lay the multi-melta down and picked up a rocket launcher, easily lifting it. He followed Serra out, stopping as he spotted a building nearby the landing pad. Arnie took off running, calling over his shoulder. "I am going for the high ground, Inquisitor." He quickly reached the building and kicked it open. However, he climbed the stairs quietly, weary of ambush, finding none, he opened the door that led to the roof and moved cautiously towards the edge, constantly scanning around him. When he reached the edge of the building, Arnie ducked down behind the wall that prevented people from falling over the edge. He loaded his rocket launcher and rested it upon the wall, slowly scanning for enemies.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Spiltpaw had a wide grin on his face after being told he had to infiltrate the Basilica, not even bumping his head dampened his mood. He got off just after Arnie and Sera. Spiltpaw was set and ready to go. He looked around and spotted the mighty Basilica he was after. Spilt sprinted of quietly not a sound, but Arnies shout "I am going for the high ground, Inquisitor." Spiltpaw made it to the Basilica and looked around for an entrance. He spotted one and grinned. He hid in the shadows weary of any attackers and climbed up the basilica wall to a small gap that he could squeeze through.

Spiltpaw got into the Basilica, he looked everywhere, but nothing to be seen. No heretics, nor civilians. Spilt said into vox *Seraphim, I have successfully got into the Basilica, but I can't see anyone. I'll keep looking.* Strange thought Spilt, he thought there would atleast be some competition. He searched everywhere, but it was just empty, except in one place. Spiltpaw stood outside the Planetary Governor's Office. It was quiet, even for him. *Clang* Spiltpaw went straight into the shadows and looked for what made the noise. *It was only a rat he thought when he spotted the little pest.*

When Spiltpaw was sure everything was safe, he opened the door. It opened silently. Spiltpaw walked in and scanned the room. It was empty like all the others. Until he spotted a small item of note worthiness. As he walked over to it he spotted something in a chair out of the corner of his eye. He turned. Spiltpaw jumped back when he saw it for what it was. It was the rest of the Commissar's body, there was also a book near him. Spiltpaw couldn't read it as it was written in High Gothic. Spiltpaw said into his vox *Seraphim you're going to want to see this. The Basilica is empty except for in the Planetary Governor's Office. Here I found something worth noting down an... and the rest of the Commissar's body. Although I did find a book, but I can't read it. It's written in High Gothic, which I think you'd like to see


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Rexus had started to patrol with Karis using his wolf ultra sensitive nose to find any hidden devices. He finished his patrol and heard spilts voice over the vox. Rexus turned on his vox and transmitted to the inquistor his report "There's nothing in close vicinity ma'am, It's all clear to set up a small base." He turned when his wolf began to growl at a tree. Rexus began to investigate and looked up into the tree. A imperial guard whichwas hanging by his foot was up there with a slit across his throut. Rexus patted his wolf and the smell of blood trickled into his nose. His pupils shrank but he shook his head from side to side and his pupils returned back to normal. "Sera we have a dead imperial here his throut his slit" and with this he walked back to the thunderhawk


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

The thunderhawk hit the ground with a thump and Fi apologised amid disgruntled coments from the team. Takar got up and lifted his backpack and clamped it to his back. As he did so a blue pulse flashed over his body and armour as his shield energised and his HUD visor slid down over his eyes. His helmet's internal speakers buzzed for a second and a female computerised voice said; "good evening, master Lernov" "Hello cabs, begin area scan when I exit the 'hawk" "yes sir". Taker smiled to himself, his programming was still working. He stepped down the ramp and climbed a ladder so he was atop the beast of an aircraft.

A few seconds passed, *beep beep beep* went cabs "yes?" said Lernov, "scan complete over laying maps to HUD" "thanks". He looked at the map on his HUD, (it scaned 150m away when in mini mode and 400m when on an actual screen) there were five ways in and out of the pentagonal square with the streets proceding away from it, with the widest street heading north to the Basilica Administratum, cabs beeped and said "Movment radar online" green dots appered showing the team with one heading up the north street. "ahh good, tactical defense! Hey Sera, can I call barricade positioning and stuff?"

=========================================================================

Am i allowed to describe the surroundings? it's just no one else did.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Alexander rose quickly as the Thunderhawk's doors swung open. He hesitated for a minute as he made the final checks on his weapon. As he checked over his prized storm bolter he saw that Sera, Arnie, Spiltpaw and Rexus all leave the Thunderhawk and spread out. After making sure his weapon was ready Alexander walked out of the Thunderhawk and made his way towards a nearby ruined building. All the way he was sweeping his gun left and right, always looking for hostiles. Alexander vox came to life as he heard Arnie speak "*I am going for the high ground, Inquisitor"*. Alexander turned as Arnie stepped intoa building on the opposite side of the landing zone. Alexander smiled, he knew he could rely on Arnie firepower to protect him and the rest of the team. Alexander pushed open the building (which he now recongnized as an old house) and stepped into the shadowy interior. He quickly scanned the room before flicking on his guns scope. A small eyepeice slid out from Alexanders helmet and across his right eye. Instantly the room was lit by an strange green light. Alexander could now see much futher than usual and in almost complete darkness. Alexander proceeded into the building and quickly made his way onto the second floor. He found a suitable window and crouched, resting his gun on the window ledge. As he scanned once again he heard Splitpaws voice over the vox. Alexander face turned grim as he heard the news. As Alexander turned his eyes breifly towards the ominous shape of the Basilica he heard another voice he recognized come onto the vox. He heard the familiar tones of Takar's voice and smiled as he heard his words. *" ahh good , tactical defense! Hey Sera, can i call barricade positioning and stuff?"* Alexander allowed himself a breif smile before speaking into the vox himself. *"All clear Inquisitor. Awating orders"*


----------



## kfish153 (Apr 27, 2012)

Athuir watched from the back of the Thunderhawk as the rest of the squad made their way out from the ship. He sighed and listened quietly to the vox chatter, he heard Alexander, Takar, Arnie and Rexus all confirm their position. He sighed as he slowly rose and stalked out of the Thunderhawk. He looked around and took in the surrounding buildings. He slowly made his way to one of the five exits from the square they had landed in and looked sadly down the road. He turned and slowly made a full circuit around the landing zone. After confirming everything was secure Athuir made his way back to the Thunder hawk and sat dejectedly down next to where Sera stood.

“Well this is fun”


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Sera smirked as the voice of Takar came over her vox receiver, "Yes, Takar, you may."

The news from her infiltrator was oddly fitting. No one in sight, no signs of battle... What didn't make sense was how any of it had come to pass. Sera hated mysteries, namely ones she wasn't orchestrating. The tome Splitpaw had ran across might very well hold some answers, though with everything going on she doubted just how descriptive the thing might be about what was happening.

"Well this is fun..." the dejected voice of the Eldar healer Athuir broke Seraphim's train of thought.

"There's nothing fun about an empty capital, my dear Eldar. And what is worse, the denizens of the realms of the Ruinous Powers don't bother to greet me. I'm almost offended by this turn of events. Perhaps I ought to let Arnie take down a building or two and see who comes scurrying out of them. Though my gut tells me there are no people in those buildings to scurry about for my pleasure..." Sera muttered rather unhappily.

The Inquisitor turned to her two sanctioned psykers, "Tell me you feel more on this Emperor forsaken rock than just our team."

@flash If you want to describe the area, feel free.


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Fi clambered out of the cabin, rubbing his head after he whacked himself onto a control panel, and climbed into his Battlesuit. The Gretchin were busy, Snotrokkit 'helped' the Machine Spirit aim all the weapons (except the Battlecannon, no way Fi was having them fire *that*) Snotroc was fixing minor damage to the undercarriage and Snotrag was perched on the back of battle cannon acting as aimer for the guns and general lookout.

"Well, we may as well start fortifying the position" Fi grumbled. "At least _this_ is fun!" He slashed at a pillar. The base crumbled instantly and he gave a hard shove. The servo motors whined as he pushed but the pillar eventually came down with a satisfying _crump_. He put a fusion blaster shot into one of the supports of a building and that section collapsed into rubble. A few missiles later and the ground was pockmarked with craters, providing perfect cover for a firefight. "Right, Takar, where to you want these pillars?"


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

“Yes, Takar, you may” said the Inquisitor,
“OH YEAH!” shouted Takar, then watched as Fi blew holes in the ground giving some cover, then he cut down a pillar and turned to look up at Takar “where do you want these pillars Takar?” “Put that long one over the road to the ballisca, and then cut down four more Fi!” Takar jumped from the top of the fuselage above the cockpit onto the left canard, jumped again to the ground and walked round the craft assessing his surroundings further, there were three tall buildings on each of the flat sides of the pentagon, the roads coming out where the points would be. He knew what he would do, he ordered some of the servitors in the ‘hawk to demolish each of the middle buildings on each side without damaging the others. Once Fi had the pillars down he would continue...


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Drake disembarked from the Thunderhawk stiffly and with extreme care. He didn't like flying at the best of times, it just felt unnatural for such large weights to soar without any regard for things like common sense or gravity. Flying anywhere with Fi as the pilot, though... he shuddered and tried to suppress his body's desire to bring up his breakfast. He gingerly stepped down onto the concrete-coated ground, thankful to once more have something solid and stable beneath his feet.

The whirring and hissing of hydraulics, not to mention the occasional explosion, let him know that Fi had gotten his battle suit powered up. Knowing his own role in the set-up, Drake made his way shakily to the back of the Thunderhawk and began unloading the team's gear with the occasional help of the three Grots. He'd just hefted a box of ammunition and a communication array into one of the freshly-exploded foxholes when he decided to get a proper look at the surroundings.

They'd landed in a large, pentagonal courtyard a short distance from the Basilica Administratum. The towering, grey building rose from amongst the surrounding cityscape like a lighthouse amidst the waves. The reflections from each of the pristine windows caught the light of the low-hanging sun, providing illumination to all corners of the square. In all the Basilica was twice the height of the surrounding buildings and topped with the symbol of the Administratum, cast in what could have been bronze, but appeared gold in the sun's light. The courtyard itself was stupendously large, several hundred feet of open space bordered their impromptu landing zone in every direction, and each side was comprised of the same style of grey concrete slabs of buildings. Grim-faced gargoyles and grotesques stared down at them from cornices and gutters on all sides, disturbing the superstitious feral-worlder no end. It wasn't helped by the clouds of verdant-green that drifted across the sickly-yellow sky above. Drake hated the funny colours these foreign planets ended up being, some of them just weren't right. Fortunately the distant sun was the natural and comforting blue that he was familiar with from his own world.

He shook his head to clear it from the reverie, he still had work to do. Tucking a half-crate of grenades under one arm he began wheeling out the servitors.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Whilst Spiltpaw waited for a reply from Sera, he walked around a bit more searching other rooms. While he was doing this messages over the vox were coming in. The other people in the group confirming there positions etc. So Spilt wasn't too bothered about this, he was doing his job, he was given and he was very pleased. Even after seeing the decaying headless body of the Commissar. After awhile of searching, Spilt stumbled across a cellar. From the smell of it, this cellar was used to hold wine. It seemed the Heretic's must have cleared it out. Although Spilt was smart, he walked around the Wine Cellar quietly. He knew there are always secret places in these Wine Cellar's, with the best bottles of wine hidden in them. Spiltpaw was right, at the back of the Cellar, there was a hollow part of the wall. In which was hidden two bottles of the best wine you can get. Spilt was so happy he slipped the bottles, into his armor, hidden away. He will be saving these for the end of this mission to share with the team. Except for that goddamn Rexus.


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Fi hefted the pillar over to where Takar requested. He heard a noise behind him, and turned to see Drake staggering out of the Thunderhawk, looking green and swaying slightly. He grinned inside his battlesuit. His flying had that effect on some. He cut down more columns, then waited for Takar to issue more orders...


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Rexus returned to the rest of the group to see defences were already being prepared. Seeing no help was required here he turned towards his partner and began to help out using his super human strength to lift the more heavier boxes of rockets and battle cannon shells. He almost forgot and grabbed his bottles of alchol and offered one to Drake if he wanted it he would take it and drink if not he would take it and hand it to fi or whoever else felt like a drink. Rexus turned towards the ship and began helping out again with his wolf sniffing around like it was finding a place to mark as his own.


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

"right Fi, put those pillars across those smaller roads, then I'll tell you what to do next buddy"

OOC; Sorry for short post, but i have nothing else to say and no time.. :/


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Seraphim watched as the team improvised firing positions and defensive barriers. Had she not seen it happen time and time again, she might have been impressed with the team’s ability to get things done. She was not, however, seeing them work for the first time and merely watched with a content smirk gracing her lips.

The Inquisitor watched as the landing pad became a veritable fortress against assault, a feat that took nearly the entire local afternoon. In that time, Splitpaw had returned and provided Sera with the book he’d discovered. She flipped through the pages at first without seeming to take any real interest in it. By the middle of the book, however, the Inquisitor was starting to slow, taking notice of things. As the last few pages slipped by, Seraphim frowned and slammed the book shut.

“Gentlemen, make sure you keep your eyes open,” the woman growled over the vox.

The vague nature of the statement was enough to put anyone on edge, and even more so when it came out of Sera’s mouth. The woman boarded the Thunderhawk and grabbed a plasma pistol that rested in the small arms locker aboard the craft. As she stepped back outside, the sun was drifting down into the horizon. When it had vanished and the sky darkened, hell broke loose upon the world.

Shimmering purple portals began to flare into existence all around the landing pad, though thankfully none manifested within their defensive boundaries. From the tears in the warp, a host of vile and wicked demons began to flood forth. The sight of thousands of demons suddenly clogging the streets would have turned most men’s hearts to ice and instantly shattered their resolve to fight. Inquisitor Typhos’ team was nothing like most outfits. They lived for such things; it was what they sought out…

“Purge them all!” Seraphim called out over the vox to her team as she began to let loose a hail of plasma energy into a throng of demons just on the other side of the barricades. 

***

ALL: There is a horde of demons out there, purge them. For now, the tide will not abate regardless of how violently and destructively we kill them, so go nuts and have fun purging. For the time being, there are no command type demons on the field, so we have no primary targets to deal with, they’ll come later. Just get some trigger time in and have fun doing it.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

RExus heard the inquisitor shout and he looked around the dark of night was disturbed by portals of purple and deamons of red "Well lets get down to it then shall we." Rexus grinned as picked up his hammer and strolled merrily towards the closest deamon. It turned towards him and lungned with it's weapon hissing angrilly. Rexus sidesteeped easily and brought round his hammer in a solid counter move crushing the monsters skull without effort. Hissing was heard behind him and he turned and brought up his hand in a fist making another deamon run into as he fired his storm bolter. Wistling sound was heard from behind him and bit into his armour penetrating the skin. The smell of blood filled Rexus's nose and his pupils shrank. Snarling he brought his fist around and hit the monster in the middle of his head making it's neck snap back. Rexus howled at the top of his lungs and ran dropping his hammer only looking for something else to kill. Karis who was finishing of an event did what his master had taught him and went to go get Fi or one of the phykers after all when Rexus went in a blood rage only the strongest could hold him down


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

After a picking up the wine bottles, Spiltpaw strode back to Seraphim, with the journal from the decapitated Commissar. Spilt came up to Sera and handed her the journal. "Here you go Sera, this is the journal I was talking about. Oh I also found a couple of really good wine." Spiltpaw said, as he put the wine bottles away. When we was done he started to practice reloading his new bolt pistol. I didn't last long though. He spotted Sera flicking through, the pages. Only to slow down, starting to frown, Spilt knew something was wrong. Night fell. After a few moments, the warp opened it's portal, no one was expecting it, but again no one cared, we were bored and wanted some fun. Out came daemons, hundreds of them, Spiltpaw smiled. Seraphim shouted “Purge them all!”. Spiltpaw replied "Gladly!". With that Spilt pulled out his bolt pistol and fired. The shots exploded in the daemon's head, one by one they died. Finally he ran out of ammunition, after taking out so many. *Fi, the gun worked beautifully. One of my favourites yet, unfortunatly I ran out of ammunition* Spiltpaw said into the vox. With that, Spiltpaw charged into the throng of daemons, with his two oversized daggers, he was enjoying this.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Alexander had been watching Fi and Takar work together on fortifying the square when the sun started to slowly sink over the horizon. Alexander turned, although he had watched thousands of suns set on thousands of worlds, he loved to watch every sunset. He sighed as the rich colours of yellow and orange combined to put a light golden glow on everything. Alexander watched right until the very tip finally dissapeared and the city was plunged into darkness. 

He suddenly heard a hout rang out and, as he stood, a portal ripped open in front of Alexander. He fell back from shock as an unearthly purple light blinded him. When he had finally got his sight back he went to the edge of the building and looked carefully at the portal. But as he looked a hideous demon broke through into the real world from the warp. Alexander moved quickly. His storm bolter was aimed and fired in a matter of seconds. The bullet punched a hole in the deomons chest and it fell down dead. But even as the demon fell another forced its way through the portal. This one was also quickly dropped, a bullet finding it's demonic heart. But a handful more pushed through and soon a constant stream of hideous, bloodthirsty demons were appearing in the city.

But Alexander did not waver. He knew to do so would spell his demise. And so he kept shooting, every shot dropping a demon to the ground. When needed Alexander reloaded qquickly and efficiantly. But when he had burnt his way through three magazines he stopped firing and made his way towards the stairs that had led him to the floor. His eyepeice began to flash as it registered enemys approaching him. Alexander knew he would have to fight through the demons if he wanted to get back to the realtive safety of the fortified landing zone

A demon turned to come up the stairs and fired and hissed as it saw the being responsible for the death of it's fellow demons. Alexander was not phased and hit the demon square in the face. More came up the stairs but Alexander sucsessfully managed to cut his way out of the building and into one of the streets that led to the landing zone. Alexander turned towards the landing zone and in one fluent movement pulled his chainsword from its scabbard and cut down an approaching demon. Realizing the peril he was in, surround by demons and un noticed he broke into a run. Firing all the time and cutting down demons all around Alexander neared the pillar that blocked his path. 

But Alexander was prepared for this obsticale and moved to overcome it. With a fantastic jump Alexander flew over the horde of demons. His foot connected with a head and he pushed off it towards the pillar. He drove his roaring chainsword into the pillar and flicked himself up from it, smoothly pulling out the chainsword as he went. He somersaulted down onto the other side and bowed to himself. He saw Sera nearby and ran over to find out how he could best help the others


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Arnie heard Sera shout a warning over Vox and he felt a tingle run through his spine as a demon portaled in right behind him. Arnie whirled around and saw the demon's claws headed towards his face. He calmly raised an arm and the demon's claws deflected off his necrodermis arm. The demon hissed and Arnie grabbed it by the throat, heaving it off the buildings edge and into the demon-infested street below.

Arnie grabbed his rocket launcher and peered down into the mass of demons. Since it was all the same, he pointed into the crowd and fired. the explosion sent demons flying into the air, and a small crater was made in the ground. As he readied another shot, Arnie heard the pounding of feet up the stairs. He sprinted over and closed the door just as a small horde of demons were about to go over the threshold.

"Everyone, I am busy as of now. I must deal with some demons who are currently attempting to break through to my position." Arnie reported calmly over vox. The door shuddered as a demon slammed into it. "I will be unable to provide any kind of support for the Landing Pad for a short while."


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Spiltpaw was slashing and cutting at the daemons coming at him, when he heard Arnie's voice over the vox "Everyone, I am busy as of now. I must deal with some demons who are currently attempting to break through to my position." Arnie reported calmly over vox. The door shuddered as a demon slammed into it. "I will be unable to provide any kind of support for the Landing Pad for a short while." Spiltpaw muttered to himself "Not today my friend." With that he sprinted away from the daemons, too fast for them. On his way he passed the ammunition Drake and Rexus were moving, Spiltpaw picked up ammo for his bolt pistol, loaded it up sheathing one of his over sized daggers, he help the storm bolter in one hand and his other dagger in his other hand. With that he sprinted to the building Arnie was in. Spilt said into the vox "I'm coming to help you out. When I get there I'll cover you whilst you give support." By the time he was finished speaking he met the group of Daemons and fired his bolt pistol taking out some. They turned and hissed at Spilt, then they charged. With grace and lethality, Spiltpaw took them all down! Afterall they were only daemons, they are only slightly strong, when in huge groups, or lead by them! Spiltpaw got to the door and knocked "Arnie It's me let me in."


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Rexus Found another group of Deamons who had just exited a portal. They where preparing to go towards the sounds of combat when they saw him doing what seemed like a luagh one of them charged him. Rexus smiled and held out his hand and grabbed the head of it and began to crush it. The deamon yelped and began to lash out with it's sword which just bounced of his armor. Rexus laughed at the Deamons pathetic attempts to kill him and he just crushed the skull and looked up to the other ones. They had seenwhat had happened to their buddy and had used cold cunning and surronded him in a circle and were observing him looking for weaknesses Rexus howled 
and charged and did a flying kick and sent the head of the deamon flying into a building the other two charged hissing angrilly and Rexus ducked at the right time and the deamons stabbed each other through the chest and fell to the ground in defeat and Rexus howled as loud as he could which would cut through the battlefield and marked his kill and he hoped would attract others meanwhile Karis had found someone he was taught to find and ran other to him and did what he was taught to do. To alert them of Rexus's blood rage

OOC: Whoever whants to have Karis in their post to alert them of Rexus feel free


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Fi was patrolling the area when he heard a bleeping from the sensors in his battlesuit, just before he heard Sera shout a warning. They couldn't have possibly snuck in without anyone noticing, so why were those readings so close? He ran a check, but all lights came up green. Then, with horror, he realised the answer - Daemons. He spun round and watched a warp rift tear a hole in reality before a bunch of red daemons flowed out. "BLOOD FOR TEH BLOOD GOD!" they screamed. 'Honestly,', though Fi, 'these Khornates and their block capitals.' They ran towards him howling, before Fi used his battlesuit to reach behind him and draw one of his blades. Undaunted, they leapt at him. The blade swung in a glittering arc, neatly decapitating the first, before he held it out for the second to impale itself on the blade. The third met Fi's blade, and it skittered away. As the Daemon attacked, Fi gave it a solid right hooker to the head, his pathetic physical strength reinforced by the servos in the suit. It's skull crumbled under the impact. "They just don't make them like they used to to, do they?" Fi laughed over the vox. However, the forth deamon had taken this time to body slam him. He stumbled backwards, only his battlesuit preventing him from being smashed by that one attack. The Daemon charged again, but Fi was ready this time. He stepped smartly aside, pushed the fusion into the back of it's head and pulled the trigger. The fifth and final warp entity leapt onto the battlesuit's back. Fi stumbled around, grasping his back, before catching it's hand and whipping it over his head before it hit the ground on it's back. Before it could get up, Fi stepped on it's head, gore splattering everywhere. "I've killed five now!" He yelled triumphantly over the vox. With so many daemons though, he had to fall back. Then the wolf Karis ran in. Fi had always been fond of Karis. But him coming to find someone mid battle could only mean one thing: Blood Rage. "Everone, come in, Rexus is in Blood Rage! I'm moving to assist, but i need backup!" He heard some orky laughing over the vox, and this was bad news. "Anyone in the open, HIT THE GROUND! NOW!" He yelled urgently over the vox network. He hid behind a pillar, dragging the protesting wolf with him, just before the Thunderhawk weaponry opened up, obliterating daemon and building alike. Then the Thunderhawk's cannon boomed, turning a dozen daemons to dust. It was obviously controlled by the machine spirit, otherwise there would be as many friendly casualties as enemy ones. He just hoped, as he crawled out, that everyone would be alright.


----------

